# Bio Active Substrate Recipes



## Zouave (May 4, 2011)

So I am slowly gathering bits and pieces for my table and am torn on a substrate recipe. I'll go with some OMRI listed soil and some play sand. Our garden has only ever been fertilized with our own compost so getting the "live organic" earth is no prob. Same for worms and pill bugs. I suppose i could stop there but what about adding moss or coir to the mix for some water retention? 

Any other ideas? Is anyone using this method now?


----------



## Jessicap (May 4, 2011)

I used soil, ours is already sandy so did not add sand, peat moss for moisture retention, and cypress mulch. I added leaf litter in some areas to help with moisture retention. I then added plants, branches, hides along with some worms, rolly-pollys and springtails. Mine is very new so not fully bio active yet. My tortoise isn't in there yet. I am waiting for heat bulbs to arrive and was giving the plants time to get established.


----------



## Zouave (May 4, 2011)

Are you using the Cypress on top as a ground cover or mixed into the soil?


----------



## Jessicap (May 5, 2011)

Zouave said:


> Are you using the Cypress on top as a ground cover or mixed into the soil?



I mixed some in with it and on the unplanted area I used it also as a top cover along with some leaf litter. 

Here is an article I read when putting mine together: http://www.geckotime.com/bio-active-reptile-substrate/

Madkins may also have some info. He gave me some info, do a search on the forum for bioactive substrate. Hope this helps. I think as long as you get some of the living organisms that live naturally in the soil to help break down the fungus and waste you are doing good. I would watch the amount of sand used - sticks to EVERYTHing and seems to work itself up to the top.


----------



## Madkins007 (May 5, 2011)

There is not a lot of 'magic' to a bioactive substrate- you are just trying to make a home for zillions of microbes by making a light soil mix with plenty of sand or kitty litter in it for them to live on.

Most recipes call for something like...
- about 1/3-1/2 sand, just clean 'play' sand or coarse kitty litter if weight is an issue
- about 1/2-2/3rds soil or organic stuff- a mix of things like top soil, mulch, compost, whatever. Make sure it does not smell bad or chemically, and does not have the little white pellets of stuff in it that tortoises seem to love to eat.
- you can also add things like moss, mulch, leaf litter, etc. to hold water or bind it better if you want.
- be sure to add some healthy garden soil. The more generous you are, the faster this works. This is where the microbes come from
- worms and isopods (rolly pollys or woodlice) help break down the organic matter and prey on pest eggs


Mix well and keep lightly moist. It takes time to work- up to a month in a big space. You'll know it is working when the soil starts to feel 'silky' and does not seem to stick to anything, odors pretty much go away, and there are no more pests. 

Remove excess wastes, and stir it every so often. 

You can 'top dress' it with a thin layer of cypress mulch or leaf litter if you want. Once the stuff turns silky, you can just stir the top layer in with the rest of it.

You can add undersoil heat to improve the temps and humidity, and you can grow plants in the stuff nicely. 

It worked nicely for me for my 9'x4' indoor pen.


----------



## Zouave (May 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! I think i will mix up a test batch (to try and get the ratio right) so i'm ready when my table is.


----------



## viperdrake (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello guys just wondering, how deep should the substrate be? im guessing arround 6" to at least be able to plant some plants?


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 10, 2011)

When you say Bio Active, I understand that... Do you live in areas where there are fireants? I like this idea, but I am afraid where I am it would draw in the fireants. Any suggestions about this or am I thinking too hard on it?


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jun 10, 2011)

DixieParadise said:


> When you say Bio Active, I understand that... Do you live in areas where there are fireants? I like this idea, but I am afraid where I am it would draw in the fireants. Any suggestions about this or am I thinking too hard on it?




I think you may be thinking to hard on it , a bio active substrate is generally something you would use indoors, where fire ants wouldn't be a problem, at least I would hope not.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jun 10, 2011)

viperdrake said:


> Hello guys just wondering, how deep should the substrate be? im guessing arround 6" to at least be able to plant some plants?



About 3" is the rough working minimum, 4" is better and about the limit if you are using soil heating cables. Otherwise, 6" would be fine.

You can also make hills that are thicker for your plants, or use bottomless pots or collars to make a deeper area.


----------



## Zouave (Jun 10, 2011)

viperdrake said:


> Hello guys just wondering, how deep should the substrate be? im guessing arround 6" to at least be able to plant some plants?


This first one is averaging around 5 inches but dips to 3" and peaks at 7-8" (hills and valleys) and the lads seem to enjoy the climbing and sliding.  When i get the table up and running (using a 198 liter (50 gal?) Rubbermaid Roughneck tote for the time being) i think i will bring the average height down an inch or so. 



DixieParadise said:


> When you say Bio Active, I understand that... Do you live in areas where there are fireants? I like this idea, but I am afraid where I am it would draw in the fireants. Any suggestions about this or am I thinking too hard on it?



No fire ants in Toronto (least I hope not! lol) but if you can successfully keep houseplants around without tiny invasions then you should have no problem with this substrate.


----------



## Zouave (Jul 17, 2011)

Cookin a new batch, here's the recipe I'm trying.

Combine:
50% Organic Top Soil
25% Natural (Back Yard) Soil, Pesticide and Fertilizer Free
15% Play Sand
10% Shredded Coco Coir

Mix Thoroughly and add water then add:
24 Night Crawlers
Small Handful of Coffee Grounds (I read that the worms LOVE this stuff)
Cover and let stand for 3 days

I'll let it sit for a few days then mix in a little more coffee and some finely chopped Timothy Hay for the worms (I coulda done this right away but i just thought of it  ) I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------

